# Cleaning rust off clipper blades



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

I have an Oster A-5 clipper for my dog...I always use the blade cleaner after I'm done, but I guess I don't dry them enough....anyway, a couple of them have gotten kind of rusty. How can I clean these?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Rust is tough to get off. A toothbrush sized brass brush will do a pretty good job without dulling the blades. The brass is softer than the steel blades


----------



## knight88 (Nov 17, 2006)

Having sharpened many clipper blades may I suggest that you clean the rust off, I use a stainless steel brush, THEN have them resharpened. After use clean the blades very well and drench them with a good quality gun oil. Good blades can last many years with good care. Good luck Andy.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Soak them in vinegar for about 2 days. Rust all gone!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

knight88 said:


> Having sharpened many clipper blades


Really? We bought a Foley clipper blade sharpener, and its junk. Either that, or I dont know what Im doing, and that'd a definate possibility because saw blades are my speciality here. WHat do you use?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

And to think, I've thrown hundreds of blades away for this reason-never any luck at cleaning.


----------



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for responses..I'll try the vinegar first, then a wire brush. Maybe Coca Cola would work?


----------

